# Problemas con deps antiguas kdelibs 3.5 {SOLUCIONADO}

## el_miki

Hola wenas, cuando hago un emerge --depclean me da este mensaje:

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 *

 *   >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3[lcms,qt4] pulled in by:

 *     kde-base/okular-4.3.4

 *

 *   virtual/ghostscript pulled in by:

 *     kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6

 *

 *   >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3[utils] pulled in by:

 *     net-print/cups-1.4.2-r1

 *

 *   >=virtual/perl-IO-Compress-Bzip2-2.015 pulled in by:

 *     perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.48

 *

 *   >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3[utils] pulled in by:

 *     app-misc/strigi-0.7.0

 *

 *   >=virtual/perl-Compress-Zlib-2.015 pulled in by:

 *     perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.48

 *

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior

 * to depclean? It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

 * exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

 * dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

 * in `man emerge`.

Soy muy novato y no entiendo bien el problema.

Alguien me puede orientar sobre que puedo hacer???

Gracias.Last edited by el_miki on Tue Apr 20, 2010 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

hace un

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep world
```

 y despues el depclean. eso es lo que te dice el mensaje...

----------

## el_miki

Uffff

Es que no tengo actualizado las kde, y ese emerge se puede tirar la vida, jajaja.

De todas formas probaré.

Gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

simplemente enmascara lo que no quieras updatear y listo

----------

## el_miki

Hola, es que soy mu novato, se puede enmascarar kde, entero?

como?

De todas formas tengo la sensacion de que algo necesita kdelibs 3.5 , como puedo saber que es para desinstalarlo?

Mcuhas gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

todo kde se puede, pero es re engorroso.

tenes que hacer una cosa. chequea el fichero /var/lib/portage/world y fijate, ahi tenes todo lo que vos instalaste con portage.

tiene que bastar con enmascarar lo que tenes instalado. las dependencias se acomodan solas.

por ejemplo. yo tengo instalado esto de kde

 *Quote:*   

> kde-base/ark
> 
> kde-base/dolphin
> 
> kde-base/gwenview
> ...

 

entonces deberia agregar en /etc/portage/package.mask lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> >kde-base/ark-4.3.4
> 
> >kde-base/dolphin-4.3.4
> 
> >kde-base/gwenview-4.3.4
> ...

 

con eso solo te instalara versiones de esos paquetes menores a 4.3.4. podes usar los signos >, <, >=, <=. y el paquete con categoria nombre y version. si pones kde-base/ark, sin signo ni version, te prohibira instalar ark en cualquiera de sus versiones.

una vez q enmascaras eso, hase el upgrade, y hace el depclean. este ultimo hacelo con mucho cuidado. a veces borra cosas y tenes que hacer malabares para recuperar el sistema

----------

## el_miki

Hola ye he ejecutado el comando 

y ahora al terminar e hecho un sync y me dice:

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (01 Mar 2010)

# Grand mask of qt:3 and remaining reverse dependencies

# pending removal on 21 Mar 2010 (bug 283429)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

He ejecutado emaint --check world y me dice que todo perfecto.

Y el emerge -- depclean me sigue diciendo algo parecido:

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   >=virtual/perl-IO-Compress-Bzip2-2.015 pulled in by:

 *     perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.48

 * 

 *   >=virtual/perl-Compress-Zlib-2.015 pulled in by:

 *     perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.48

 * 

 *   virtual/ghostscript pulled in by:

 *     kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior

 * to depclean? It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

 * exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

 * dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

 * in `man emerge`.

Alguien me puede ayudar???

Gracias

----------

## sasho23

Hola, porque no pruebas el comando "pstree" eso te muestra el arbol del systema. De ahi deberias ver quien usa el kde3.

----------

## el_miki

Hola, Me da esto:

init─┬─acpid

     ├─6*[agetty]

     ├─cron

     ├─3*[dbus-daemon]

     ├─2*[dbus-launch]

     ├─hald───hald-runner─┬─hald-addon-inpu

     │                    └─hald-addon-stor

     ├─kaccess

     ├─kded4

     ├─kdeinit4─┬─firefox───19*[{firefox}]

     │          ├─kio_trash

     │          ├─klauncher

     │          └─ksmserver─┬─kwin

     │                      └─{ksmserver}

     ├─kdm─┬─X

     │     └─kdm───startkde───kwrapper4

     ├─kglobalaccel

     ├─klipper

     ├─kmix

     ├─knotify4───4*[{knotify4}]

     ├─konsole─┬─bash───su───bash───pstree

     │         └─{konsole}

     ├─krunner

     ├─kxkb───{kxkb}

     ├─plasma-desktop

     ├─sshd

     ├─start_kdeinit

     ├─syslog-ng───syslog-ng

     ├─udevd

     └─yakuake─┬─bash

               └─{yakuake}

A mi no me da ninguna pista...

A alguien si?

Gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

pasa q me parece que hiciste un emerge --sync, y portage te borro los ebuilds viejos

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ ls /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-startkde/
> 
> ChangeLog  files                             kdebase-startkde-4.3.4.ebuild  kdebase-startkde-4.4.0.ebuild  metadata.xml
> 
> Manifest   kdebase-startkde-4.3.3-r1.ebuild  kdebase-startkde-4.3.5.ebuild  kdebase-startkde-4.4.1.ebuild
> ...

 

o sea, kde3 no esta mas en portage... vas a tener que hacerte tu arbol de portage (tu propio overlay) con kde3, o actualizar a kde4, ya que esos ebuilds no estan mas

----------

## sasho23

 *el_miki wrote:*   

> Hola, Me da esto:
> 
> init─┬─acpid
> 
>      ├─6*[agetty]
> ...

 

Pues vaya, a mi tampoco me da pistas. Yo tambien tuve ese problema hace tiempo y resulto que algun programa nesecitaba el kde3. Hay una forma de ver que programa es, yo diria que es una poco chapuza, pero funcionara. Hazte "emerge -C =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5" y luego al actualizar el sistema te volvera a pedir a instalarlo debido a las dependencias, pero eso si te dira cual programa lo nesecita. Entonces quitas el nesecitado ya te quedas con solo kde4. suerte!

----------

## upszot

Hola..

   existe un comando para ver las dependencias... "equery depends <paquete> " tambien podes usar equery para ver las USE que tenes... "equery uses <paquete>"

 yo ya no tengo mas kde-3 pero aca te dejo un ejemplo para que veas como es la salida...

```
M1530 upszot # equery depends kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py:1121: DeprecationWarning: The 'myroot' parameter for portage.config.getvirtuals() is deprecated

  result = lazy_item.func(*pargs, **kwargs)

[ Searching for packages depending on kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3... ]

kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.2 (!kdeprefix? >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.2[-kdeprefix])

                          (kdeprefix? >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.2:4.3[kdeprefix])

M1530 upszot # equery uses kde-base/libknotificationitem

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py:1121: DeprecationWarning: The 'myroot' parameter for portage.config.getvirtuals() is deprecated

  result = lazy_item.func(*pargs, **kwargs)

[ Searching for packages matching kde-base/libknotificationitem... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5 ]

 U I

 - - aqua           : Include support for the Aqua / Carbon GUI

 - - debug          : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - kdeenablefinal : EXPERIMENTAL: KDE ebuilds will use the enable-final flag, yielding compilation speedups at the cost of heavy mem usage and potentially causing problems. We strongly discourage setting this

 - - kdeprefix      : Makes a KDE prefixed install into /usr/kde/${SLOT} if enabled or into /usr (FHS compatible) otherwise

M1530 upszot #
```

 yo te recomendaria que uses eso, antes de hacer un "emerge -C " ya que de esa forma te podria dejar de andar algun programa que dependa de lo que desinstalas...

Te hago una consulta, tu intencion es pasarte a kde4 o quedarte con kde3? 

si piensas quedarte con kde3, tal como te dijeron arriba vas a tener que hacer un overlay para poner los ebuilds pq el kde-3 ya no esta mas en portage...

 mi recomendacion es que te pases a kde-4.... pero claro, desconosco si se elevan mucho los requerimentos de hardware...y si tu maquina lo tirara...

Edit: Me olvidaba de mencionarte algo que quisas te ayude tambien...

podes ver la lista de los paquetes que tenes instalados en tu sistema, (con su version y si estan maskeados o con ~) ejecutando *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # equery list
> 
> /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py:1121: DeprecationWarning: The 'myroot' parameter for portage.config.getvirtuals() is deprecated
> 
>   result = lazy_item.func(*pargs, **kwargs)
> ...

 

Saludos.

----------

## sasho23

La manera que te ofrece upszot es la forma correcta de hacerlo! De hecho me la apuntare para futuros problemas.

----------

## el_miki

Hola upszot, muchas gracias lo primerpo.

Una aclaración, tengo KDE 4.4.1 por eso quiero quitar de enmedio las kdelibs 3.5 Y no mantenerlas como dices.

He hecho lo del comando y no me encuentra nada que las use, mira:

Alucard el_miki # equery depends kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6

 * These packages depend on kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6:

kde-base/attica-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                      (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/dolphin-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix,semantic-desktop?])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix,semantic-desktop?])

                       (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/dragonplayer-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                            (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/drkonqi-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/gwenview-4.4.1-r1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix,semantic-desktop?])

                           (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix,semantic-desktop?])                                                                                                  

                           (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                           (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kappfinder-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                          (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kcalc-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                     (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kcheckpass-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                          (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kcminit-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kcmshell-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                        (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kcontrol-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                        (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                        (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdeartwork-desktopthemes-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                        (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                    (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                     (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                 (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                 (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                     (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdeartwork-weatherwallpapers-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                            (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                               (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdebase-data-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                            (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                    (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                 (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

                                 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix,bzip2?,lzma?])

                                 (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix,bzip2?,lzma?])                                                                                                 

kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                            (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                  (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                  (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                            (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdepasswd-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                          (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix,semantic-desktop?])                                                                                               

                                (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix,semantic-desktop?])                                                                                             

                                (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdesu-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                     (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdialog-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdm-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                   (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kdnssd-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix,zeroconf])

                      (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix,zeroconf])

                      (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                      (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                              (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/keditfiletype-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                             (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kephal-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                      (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kfile-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                     (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kfind-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                     (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kfmclient-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                            (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/khelpcenter-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                           (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/khotkeys-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                        (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kiconfinder-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                           (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kinfocenter-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                           (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kioclient-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/klipper-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kmenuedit-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                               (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kmix-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                    (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/knetattach-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                          (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/knewstuff-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/knotify-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/konqueror-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/konsole-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kopete-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                      (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                             (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kquitapp-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                        (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kreadconfig-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                           (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/krosspython-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                           (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/krunner-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kscreensaver-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                            (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/ksmserver-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/ksplash-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kstart-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                      (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                              (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kstyles-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/ksysguard-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                           (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/ktimezoned-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                          (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/ktraderclient-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                             (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kuiserver-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                  (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kwalletd-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                        (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kwin-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                    (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kwrite-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                      (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kwrited-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/libkonq-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                             (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                              (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/libplasmagenericshell-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                     (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                              (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/nsplugins-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                         (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/okular-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                      (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/phonon-kde-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                          (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/plasma-apps-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                           (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                              (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix,semantic-desktop?])                                                                                               

                                (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix,semantic-desktop?])                                                                                             

                                (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/powerdevil-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                          (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/pykde4-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix,opengl,semantic-desktop?])                                                                                                  

                      (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix,opengl,semantic-desktop?])                                                                                                

                      (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                      (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                      (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                                 (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/solid-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                     (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/solid-runtime-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                             (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/svgpart-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                       (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/systemsettings-4.4.1 (!kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                              (kdeprefix ? >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1:4.4[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-misc/yakuake-2.9.6 (>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3)

media-sound/amarok-2.2.2.90 (>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3[opengl?,semantic-desktop?])

                            (>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3)

net-p2p/ktorrent-3.3.4 (>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3)

Que me decis?

Gracias.

----------

## upszot

 *el_miki wrote:*   

> Hola upszot, muchas gracias lo primerpo.
> 
> Una aclaración, tengo KDE 4.4.1 por eso quiero quitar de enmedio las kdelibs 3.5 Y no mantenerlas como dices.
> 
> He hecho lo del comando y no me encuentra nada que las use, mira:
> ...

 

Hola miki... perdona que no te pude contestar antes... bueno por lo que veo el paquete no tiene dependencias...por lo que lo podes quitar tranquilo...

 proba de hacer un 

```
emerge -CDp kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 
```

  a ver que te quiere eliminar...

  calculo que lo podes quitar tranquilo... yo las saque... el unico que lo usaba era el k3b que tenia instalada en otro slot la version vieja (que venia con kde3.5) pero con la ultima por mas de ser beta anda de lo mas bien asique la elimine...

con esto te podes dar cuenta facilmente si tenes aplicaciones instaladas en varios slots (duplicadas)

```
equery list -d
```

espero q te sea de ayuda...

saludos

----------

## el_miki

Hola,

He probado:

```

Alucard el_miki # emerge -CDp kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 kde-base/kdelibs

    selected: 3.5.10-r6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.4.1-r1 

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

```

Por lo tanto he probado:

```

Alucard el_miki # emerge -pv --depclean  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 

!!! 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

Alucard el_miki # emerge -pv --depclean kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 

!!! 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

```

Pues si que va a dar guerra este problema. La verdad es que ahora que recuerdo, la libreria la necesitaba k3b, pero ya lo quite!!!

Alguna idea¿

Gracias.

----------

## lea0014

Probá agregandole un '=' antes del nombre del paquete

emerge -pv --depclean =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6

----------

## upszot

[quote="el_miki"]He probado:

```

Alucard el_miki # emerge -CDp kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.
```

hola... no soy muy bueno con el ingles... pero por lo que entiendo "<atom>" me da la impresion que se refiere a la exprecion atomica del paquete... con lo que entiendo seria sin poner el versionado....

    el tema esta que al tener instalado kde 4.4.1 probablemente tengas tambien las kdelibs del 4... y no se con cual te va a querer hacer ese emerge prune....

pero bueno de todas formas como te dije mas arriba... ya que tu intencion es quedarte con la 4.4.1 y al no encontrar dependencias con equery depends .... (esto otro del emerge.. es como para hacer otro control mas a las cosas) yo te diria que ejecutes el emerge -C (sin -p) tranquilo y sin miedo....

Edit:

 *lea0014 wrote:*   

> Probá agregandole un '=' antes del nombre del paquete
> 
> emerge -pv --depclean =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6

  Esto se puede hacer??.... no tengo a mano una maquina con gentoo para probarlo... esta noche lo voy a probar =)

----------

## upszot

hola... 

  probe eso de emerge -Dpv =paquere-version y va de lujo =)) 

aca hice una prueba con cualquier paquete...

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -Dpv =media-sound/amarok-2.2.2.90

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] media-sound/amarok-2.2.2.90 [2.3.0] USE="daap mp3tunes mtp opengl semantic-desktop (-aqua) -cdda -debug -embedded -ipod (-kdeenablefinal) -lastfm" LINGUAS="es -bg -ca -cs -da -de -en_GB -et -eu -fi -fr -it -ja -km -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

M1530 upszot #
```

bueno ya tengo intriga por saber como continua esto jeje... 

saludos

----------

## el_miki

Hola he probado:

```

Alucard el_miki # emerge -pv --depclean =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:                                                   

                                                                                                     

 kde-base/kdelibs

    selected: 3.5.10-r6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.4.1-r1 

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   708

Packages in world:    84

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    707

Number to remove:     1

```

Despues he probado:

```

Alucard el_miki # emerge -Dpv =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies   * waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

 ...                                     [ ok ]

... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6".

```

Joder yo flipo!!! A ver donde se ha metido el pakete!

GRacias.

----------

## gringo

perdón si digo alguna chorrada, no he leído todo el hilo.

kde3 ya no está en el árbol oficial de gentoo asi que es normal que te diga que no puede actualizarlo a menos que uses el kde-sunset overlay este.

Pero si deberías ser capaz de desinstalarlo si es eso lo que pretendes, quiero decir, que te dice si ejecutas un emerge -Ca =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 p.ej. ?

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

Si lo que quieres es desintalar kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 el comando que te dice gringo es correcto o si lo prefieres

emerge --depclean =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6.

Lo que tu ejecutaste (Alucard el_miki # emerge -Dpv =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6) sirve para actualizar (si es que es posible) exactamente ese paquete, versión y revisión (lo cual es siempre imposible) así como sus dependencias.

----------

## el_miki

 *gringo wrote:*   

> perdón si digo alguna chorrada, no he leído todo el hilo.
> 
> kde3 ya no está en el árbol oficial de gentoo asi que es normal que te diga que no puede actualizarlo a menos que uses el kde-sunset overlay este.
> 
> Pero si deberías ser capaz de desinstalarlo si es eso lo que pretendes, quiero decir, que te dice si ejecutas un emerge -Ca =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 p.ej. ?
> ...

 

Ummm pues SI, ya lo he desinstalado... que facil era. Nos hemos obcecado en hacer cosas raras, que no hemos hecho lo mas sencillo. Jajaaaa

Ahora solo espero que no me las vuevla a instalar al hacer un revdep-rebuild

Weno, ahora lo que me falta aclarar es esto otro qeu me dice:

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (01 Mar 2010)

# Grand mask of qt:3 and remaining reverse dependencies

# pending removal on 21 Mar 2010 (bug 283429)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Que puedo hacer con ello???

Muchas gracias a todos.

----------

## gringo

en teoría, un emerge -pv --depclean debería sacarte una lista de dependencias inútiles en tu sistema y una de ellas debería ser el qt3 que mencionas ahora que no tienes instalado kdelibs-3.5.x. 

Si no es asi, simplemente emerge -Ca =x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2, y listo.

Igual despues de esto te dice que tienes que volver a instalar este paquete lo que quiere decir que (aún) tienes paquetes que dependen de qt3, eso deberías poder solucionarlo mirando con un emerge -pN world los paquetes que aparezcan con un -qt3 en amarillo y recompilándolos.

saluetes

----------

## upszot

hablando de eso....

 yo tengo "qt3" en /etc/make.conf en las use....

pero ya quiete tododo lo referente a kde3... estaba pensando... tengo esa use al dope no....

me pueden confirmar si es correcto quitarla de las use y hacer un "emerge -uD --newuse world"

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

equery depends x11-libs/qt-3 te dice lo que tenes que depende de ese paquete....

creo que pertenece a gentoolkit equery

----------

## upszot

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> equery depends x11-libs/qt-3 te dice lo que tenes que depende de ese paquete....
> 
> creo que pertenece a gentoolkit equery

 ... no ..veo que me entendiste mal...si es a mi a quien le contestaste =P

no me referia a qt3 como paquete sino a la USE qt3..

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # cat /etc/make.conf         
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> ...

  y ahora que estoy frente a la maquina rectifico el nombre... (no era "qt3" sino "qt3support")

y repito la pregunta... 

 teniendo instalado y queriendo tener unicamente kde-4.4.1 y despues de haber desinstalado todo kde3.5   me da la impresion de que la USE "qt3support" la tengo al dope en el sistema... y me pregunto si la puedo quitar tranquilo o si es necesaria para algo de kde4?

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, kde es bastante macaco con las use... si lo compilaste, dejalo asi, xq despues te va a causar problemas en un futuro update....

no se bien para q sirve esa flag. pero cada vez q actualizas kde hay q quitarla y agregarla.... dependiendo de la version de kde... en fin. yo no tocaria mas nada

----------

## upszot

Hola... que raro esto...

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  pero cada vez q actualizas kde hay q quitarla y agregarla.... dependiendo de la version de kde... 

 

yo tengo esa use desde kde3.5 y pase por kde4.2 , kde4.3 , kde4.3.5  y ahora 4.4.1 y nunca toque esa use... siempre la deje...

con respecto a que hace... esta aca... 

```
qt3support    Enable the Qt3Support libraries for Qt4
```

 tomado de http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

pero bueno a mi esa descripcion no me dice mucho... quisas alguien mas experimentado pueda saber..

....a y a lo que me referia de quitarla era ...quitarla del /etc/make.conf y despues hacer un emerge -uDp --newuse world (sin la p) jeje asi recompilo todo el sistema....

pero bueno acabo de hacer la prueba por curiosidad y me encontre con esto...

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -uDp --newuse world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[-debug,-qt3support,-aqua]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 (Change USE: -qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

 asique hay paquetes nuevos que la usan... (aunque no tengo ni idea de que hace...esa USE la puso un amigo cuando me inicio en gentoo el anio pasado)

saludos

----------

## el_miki

Hola, ya quité tambien las qt3 y parece que todo vien, pero hago un revdep-rebuild y me falla al emerger:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alucard el_miki # revdep-rebuild 
> 
>  * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> ...

 

Alguien me puede ayudar con este nuevo fallo???

GRacias.

----------

## pelelademadera

si haces eso unicamente solo vas a quitar el soporte. tenes que hacer el emerge -DuNav luego el depclean y luego un revdep-rebuild

----------

## el_miki

Hola, de mi problemilla con el emerge dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3

Nadie sabe nada?

Abro un post solo para eso?

Gracias.

----------

